# Nya’s Kidding 2023



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Merry Christmas everyone! I previously mentioned I would be renting a buck to breed my doe, Nya, who is a Nigerian Dwarf mix. She did get bred on August 11th which means her due date is January 9th, so kids should be here shortly!
She has had two sets of twins previously, but since she is so huge I think there might be 3 in there How many do y’all think she’ll have?


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

This is Bubba, the buck she was bred to.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Those are going to be some cute little babies! I have a doe due on January 8th! I’ll probably be keeping an eye on your thread till she has them! I’m going to say she has 3 littles in there. Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Yuki said:


> Those are going to be some cute little babies! I have a doe due on January 8th! I’ll probably be keeping an eye on your thread till she has them! I’m going to say she has 3 littles in there. Good luck


Thank you! We'll have to see who kids first What breed is your doe?


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Nigerian dwarf. She tends to make me wait a few days past her due date to see her babies


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

She is big! I say minimum of 3


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m gonna say 3 but I’m tempted to say 4  Pretty girl!


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Yuki said:


> Nigerian dwarf. She tends to make me wait a few days past her due date to see her babies
> View attachment 243273


Awww, she's pretty!


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m gonna say 3 but I’m tempted to say 4  Pretty girl!


Thank you! It would be crazy if she had 4 😂


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

MyCrazyGoats10 said:


> Awww, she's pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are very nice, good luck.


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

Nya is a beautiful girl! I love how sleek her coat is - looks like you're doing really well by her. I'm going to go with three as well. Picture #5 almost looks like there is a string of goo but maybe just wishful thinking on my part. Good luck and can't wait to see babies! The buck is a handsome guy as well.


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> All are very nice, good luck.


Thanks!


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

TheUnfetteredAcre said:


> Nya is a beautiful girl! I love how sleek her coat is - looks like you're doing really well by her. I'm going to go with three as well. Picture #5 almost looks like there is a string of goo but maybe just wishful thinking on my part. Good luck and can't wait to see babies! The buck is a handsome guy as well.


Thank you so much for the compliment! And yes she did have some goo when I took the pictures. She has actually had a decent amount of discharge since mid-November, and I think it's because there's so many babies in her! 😂


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

For comparison, here are some photos from her first pregnancy back in 2020. These were taken the day before she delivered.


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

And these photos are from her second pregnancy last year. The first 2 photos are six days before she delivered, and the 3rd photo is her in labor.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Well, I may have to revise my "minimum of 3". She just gets real big doesn't she?


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> Well, I may have to revise my "minimum of 3". She just gets real big doesn't she?


Yeah, though this time she definitely looks bigger. Her belly is a lot higher than her last pregnancies, and it is being carried lower as well. I guess we'll see how many she has. I'm thinking she has three, but I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm she SO reminds me of Sug!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't forget to get back on this thread and let us know. I am curious and of course we'd love to see pics of the babies.


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> Don't forget to get back on this thread and let us know. I am curious and of course we'd love to see pics of the babies.


I'll definitely keep you all updated!
I went out to check the goats tonight and I think the babies are keeping Nya up. She wasn't laying down like the other goats, and they were moving around a ton, so much so that you could "see" them moving from the outside! Poor Nya girl....


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Well you guys, Nya is super uncomfortable today. She is so big that she is having difficulty breathing and can’t lay down comfortably.
But the kids were very active tonight. It’s so cool getting to feel them before they’re born! 
She will be on day 145 January 3rd, so hopefully Nya will hang in there till then. 
Pictures are from the past few days


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe, I hope she can get comfy and make it a few more days 🍀❤🍀


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Wow she is big, poor girl! It looks like she swallowed a watermelon 🤣.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

definitely looks like she swallowed a watermelon or 2 😂. She’s a cutie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝😁😉


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Wow she is big, poor girl! It looks like she swallowed a watermelon 🤣.


I measured her belly yesterday, and it has a 47 inch circumference! This is definitely the biggest she has gotten!


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Yuki said:


> definitely looks like she swallowed a watermelon or 2 😂. She’s a cutie


Thank you!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

MyCrazyGoats10 said:


> Thank you!


You’re welcome! I’m a sucker for blue eyes I don’t have any goats with them


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Nya is losing her tail ligaments! I think we'll have kids before Wednesday 😀
I'll update you all tomorrow morning if anything changes


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yay 🤩


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Ligaments are still there, though they are sunken in more then they were before. No udder changes, but her vulva is more swollen.
Maybe they won't be born before Wednesday


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Yesterday evening her ligament area was soft and squishy (if that makes sense). And when I tried to fell for the ligaments, they were there, but pretty deep. I thought they'd be gone this morning, but I guess Nya has other plans


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yeah, my ligament game needs help lol
I go by the vulva more than anything… and the long goo strand 😅


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Yeah, my ligament game needs help lol
> I go by the vulva more than anything… and the long goo strand 😅


I'm usually pretty good with feeling ligaments, but I've sometimes had this happen before. Goats just wanna keep us guessing lol.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

She just wants to keep you on your toes! Those ligaments have a mind of there own


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Yuki said:


> She just wants to keep you on your toes! Those ligaments have a mind of there own


Very true😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor to a tee. 😉


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Here are some photos from this evening. I noticed her udder looks a tad bigger than before.
She is so over it in that last photo 😂


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

She'll probably kid on Friday... 😂


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

That would sound about right


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Nya is definitely in labor! Ligaments are mushy, belly has dropped, light contractions have started, and udder is bagging up.
I don’t think they’ll be born till the morning, but I’m still gonna try and wake up throughout the night to check on her cause I don’t wanna miss it!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s so big! I bet she’s ready for those kids to come out!
Hope you don’t miss it 😅🍀💕


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> She’s so big! I bet she’s ready for those kids to come out!
> Hope you don’t miss it 😅🍀💕


Thanks! I I'm sure she's excited to breathe and sleep comfortably!😅


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Good luck!! Hope everything is going good so far


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Yuki said:


> Good luck!! Hope everything is going good so far


Thanks! Nothing too dramatic is happening, just stronger contractions


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

How is she doing this morning?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hope you have some cute little ones this morning! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

She just started to lay down. No serious pushing yet


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Any progress?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏😊


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Nya had twins a boy and a girl, unfortunately the boy passed after a hard delivery.
The buckling was presenting just a head. It was alive and breathing, but I couldn’t feel any feet. She eventually pushed him out, which is incredible because she’s not a big goat! I tried to revive him but he had already passed.
A moment later the girl came out in normal presentation. She is adorable!
I’m so happy with how Nya did, and grateful that we have a cute little girl!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Sorry you lost the little buckling. Congratulations on the healthy little girl! She is beautiful


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Yuki said:


> Sorry you lost the little buckling. Congratulations on the healthy little girl! She is beautiful


Thank you, the girl is so pretty!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Congratulations and condolences on the buckling. OMG, she is beautiful!! Just goes to show, you can't guess how many they have by their size! The poor buckling looks so much bigger than the doeling in the picture, that's too bad.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So sorry about the buckling  But congrats on the healthy doeling! She’s beautiful!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh I’m so sorry about the buckling! Congratulations on the beautiful girl though!


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> Congratulations and condolences on the buckling. OMG, she is beautiful!! Just goes to show, you can't guess how many they have by their size! The poor buckling looks so much bigger than the doeling in the picture, that's too bad.


Thank you. He was HUGE! Like 3-5 pounds! She definitely struggled for awhile to get him out. Poor Nya is so sore!


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> So sorry about the buckling  But congrats on the healthy doeling! She’s beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh I’m so sorry about the buckling! Congratulations on the beautiful girl though!


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.

Sorry for the loss. 😢


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s beautiful 😍- I love her coloring so much!
Sorry for loss of the buckling, he was beautiful as well. Nya makes some good looking kids!


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> She’s beautiful 😍- I love her coloring so much!
> Sorry for loss of the buckling, he was beautiful as well. Nya makes some good looking kids!


Thank you! I'm really happy with the kids Nya and Bubba produced!


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Just wanted to update that Nya and her kid are both doing well! I was able to milk out over a cup of colostrum last night, and over 2 cups of milk this morning, and Nya still has more milk! Considering she is not a very big goat, I’m very happy with what she is producing!
I think I’m going to name the kid Sylvie after the character in the “Loki” show. Sylvie is one of the prettiest kids I’ve had, and it looks like she is polled like her sire! Nya is a fantastic mama goat and I’m very happy with how everything turned out!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! What a cutie pie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------

